# Monolight Kit: Profoto, Elinchrom, Hensel



## caled0n (Aug 23, 2011)

OK, going a bit *mad *here...
I have spent the last 7-8 days figuring out which monolights to invest in.
I am rather new to studio photography, but I will work hard, so I'm not interested in the cheapest monolights.
I have $3-4000 to spend, plus/minus...
I will mainly take studio portraits to begin with, but I would also like to be able to use a battery pack and take them on location.
I want to spend my money in a way that I can expand and later do freelance work / bigger groups etc.
I don't want to buy equipment that I have to change in three years.

The problem is, every time I decide, I go more in depth on that brand/monolight and discover flaws.
Too many in photo forums are to busy defending their favourite brand and flaming the others.

These are my nominees so far, and their pluses and minuses:

My first choice was:
*Elinchrom BX/Ri 500/500
*+ cheap
+ Skyport
+ nice choice in modifiers
- slow shutter speed
- 100W modelling lamp
- 5 f-stops
_I think this one is out, I want more!

_Then I decided to get this one:
*Hensel Integra Super Size 500/500/500
*+ Very solid build
+ Radio transmitter
+ Built-in radio recievers
+ Knob for power adjustment (instead of buttons)
+ 3 strobes 
- slow flash speed
- heavy
- expensive modifiers (but I guess as long as I have the correct speedrings, I can buy other brands on ebay, right?)
- if I want to use Hensel on location, I need to buy the Porty pack (Hensel Porty Premium Plus 1200 Watt/Second AS Battery 7024954), 
  and it only uses the expensive EH Pro Mini heads. For use in studio I would have to buy a AC converter-something not to wear out the battery; also expensive.
_Still haven't totally discarded this one, but a lot of minuses...

After more research I landed on this one:
_*Elinchrom Digital style 600RX
*+ Flash speed
+ Powerful
+ Skyport
+ Six f-stops
- Not 230V AC? I live in Europe; if this only comes with 120V, this is a no-deal for me 
- plastic build
- only 7mm umbrella hole
Loved the Skyport, f-stop range and flash speed. Think I might would have chosen this, but then I saw the power output: 110V. Damn! Don't they exist in 230V?

Did a looot more research and was thrilled to see that Profoto's D1 wasn't too expensive and looked to be outstanding.
I had aaalmost made up my mind...
*Profoto D1 Air 500/500
*+ Profoto 
+ 300W modelling lamp
+ Air System Radio W/ remote
+ Power adjustment knob
+ Totally wireless: built-in radio recievers
+ Seems solid
++ Can be hooked up to the Profoto BatPac (Profoto BatPac Portable Power Source (Multi-Voltage) 901124 B&H)
     which isn't horrifyingly expensive, which means that I can use the D1's on location without having to buy new heads as well. Genius!
- The reflector is built into the monolight itself (!) and doesn't have a wide enough angle to give a good result with big softboxes. Idiots!
- Read that using it with a Profoto beauty dish was almost impossible bacause it was to tight a fit.
- On my cash limits; I would have to invest in a third monolight, the 1000W is expensive.
Everything seemed so perfect! The integrated reflector is the biggest problem! Does the zoom fix that? I think not...

Now I feel that I'm back at square one... or zero.
Surely someone out there have a monolight kit which they are totally happy with.
Someone who can either trivialize the problems and tell me the solution to some of all these minuses
or
can magically show me a kit which is all good!

Perhaps you can tell me that monolight kits aren't the thing for me after all, but
PLEASE: Help me buy the right kit/brand.

Maybe someone would even like to post a link to their pictures taken with a certain kit, so that I know what is possible.

If I have to add another $1000 to get what I need; so be it!


THANKS <3


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 25, 2011)

The Style RX lights can be hooked up to Alien Bee Vagabonds and Innovatronix Tronix batteries (my favorite in the prive range). I believe they make a 120 and a 230.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you looked at bowens ? lots of cheaper modifiers, nothing wrong with your choices but modifiers can get a bit pricey for Elicrom but they have a very short flash duration great for action shots and very reliable


----------



## caled0n (Aug 26, 2011)

Elinchrom:
But what about the 110V issue?
And the umbrella hole?

What portable solution is there for the RX?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought you purchased the Hensel's??? I am surprised by your questions regarding Elinchrom's with so much information available on the Elinchrom website.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 26, 2011)

caled0n said:


> Elinchrom:
> But what about the 110V issue?
> And the umbrella hole?
> 
> What portable solution is there for the RX?



Why do you have 110v in Norway, we have 240v in UK, i only buy construction tools from US because on building sites we have 110v


----------



## gsgary (Aug 26, 2011)

caled0n said:


> Elinchrom:
> But what about the 110V issue?
> And the umbrella hole?
> 
> What portable solution is there for the RX?



The Flash Centre - Ranger Battery System


----------



## caled0n (Aug 26, 2011)

It's the oposite; we have 230V in Norway.
It looks like B&H only sells 120V:
Elinchrom Digital Style Combo 600RX Two Monolight EL 20728.2 B&H

GeorgieGirl:
I did, but called and put it on hold.
Really cannot make up my mind; feel that I will have some sort of problem no matter what I choose.
Can't believe how you find it so easy to choose.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 26, 2011)

I play cards. No matter what,  at some point you have to just have to pull the trigger based on what you know and what your gut tells you. You will have made an educated decision with the best information avaialble to you and you take your chances knowing that no matter what you will make the best of the outcome and enjoy the experience. With what you are looking at, Hensel, Elinchrom, Profoto there is no 'wrong' choice. Pick what feels right to you. 

In the end, I picked Elinchrom because the light housings were translucent purple at the time and I bought my house because it had a fireplace.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 28, 2011)

I will always vote Profoto. Their lights are just an absolute joy to use. I think they're nearly perfect. Solidly built. Fast recycling. Accurate color temp. Billions of useful modifiers (and a very flexible/durable modifier system). The only downside is price. I still think some Broncolor lights have Profoto beat, but you pay through the nose and they're almost clinical, if that makes sense.


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 28, 2011)

Not sure if alienbees go both ways on voltage BUT look into them
2 ab800 with stands umbrellas are around 1000 usd. Add two mini vagabonds for portability that's about 1600 usd. 
Good luck


----------



## gsgary (Aug 29, 2011)

caled0n said:


> It's the oposite; we have 230V in Norway.
> It looks like B&H only sells 120V:
> Elinchrom Digital Style Combo 600RX Two Monolight EL 20728.2 B&H
> 
> ...




Then don't buy from the US and you won't get 110volt


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 29, 2011)

caled0n said:


> Elinchrom:
> But what about the 110V issue?
> And the umbrella hole?
> 
> What portable solution is there for the RX?



My post, read it.



Village Idiot said:


> The Style RX lights can be hooked up to Alien Bee Vagabonds and Innovatronix Tronix batteries (my favorite in the prive range). I believe they make a 120 and a 230.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 29, 2011)

IgsEMT said:


> Not sure if alienbees go both ways on voltage BUT look into them
> 2 ab800 with stands umbrellas are around 1000 usd. Add two mini vagabonds for portability that's about 1600 usd.
> Good luck



Profoto, Elinchrom, Hensel, Alien Bees.

Which one doesn't belong. Besides, try getting those overseas and also see how much fun AB's great customer service is when you have to do international shipping.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 29, 2011)

gsgary said:


> caled0n said:
> 
> 
> > It's the oposite; we have 230V in Norway.
> ...



Elinchrom does make the lights in 230V in case its thought they don't.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 29, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > caled0n said:
> ...



I know they do, if you want a very good cheap system that get fantastic reveiws have a look here Studio Lights & Photography Flash Lighting Equipment UK Specialists! - Lencarta and their after sales is second to none 
I have a 200,300 and a 600


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 29, 2011)

gsgary said:
			
		

> I know they do, if you want a very good cheap system that get fantastic reveiws have a look here Studio Lights & Photography Flash Lighting Equipment UK Specialists! - Lencarta and their after sales is second to none
> I have a 200,300 and a 600



I have a sense that the guy buying may not know this.  My response was to that idea.


----------



## caled0n (Aug 30, 2011)

I know that Elinchrom makes both.
I also understand that B&H doesn't sell it, since you have 110V in USA.
I just think that Elinchrom should do what everyone else does; make monolights that can be operated under 110-240V.
If you were to buy a 600RX that would mean that you can't shoot overseas either way.

Now Adorama tells me that the 600RX they sell can operate under *115 V - 240 V 50 - 60 H*
EL 20744 Elinchrom Digital Style 600RX /600RX 1200ws, 2-Monolite Kit, with Reflectors, Umbrellas, Light Stands, Sync Cord, & Cases

But on Elinchrom's own page there is one labeled 110 VAC and another 230 VAC, with different product numbers.
Is Adorama telling lies?


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 30, 2011)

caled0n said:


> I know that Elinchrom makes both.
> I also understand that B&H doesn't sell it, since you have 110V in USA.
> I just think that Elinchrom should do what everyone else does; make monolights that can be operated under 110-240V.
> If you were to buy a 600RX that would mean that you can't shoot overseas either way.
> ...



A problem with bi-voltage power switching strobes is that they often don't play nice with batteries. Innovatronix is working on this to give their users the ability to use multiple bi-voltage strobes with a single battery. The advantage of using a non power switching strobe over a power switching strobe is that you can use multiple lights on a battery. So, say you purchase 500w/s BXRi lights. You may be lucky to get two of those to work on one battery where as you can get 4 600w/s RX lights to work on a battery.

The problem with you looking at B&H and Adorama is that they're US based companies and most of their business comes from the US. If you want something and they don't have it on their site, try their sales person chat or call them up.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 30, 2011)

Have you looked at Broncolor ? briliant lights and nice and expensive


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been following his quest to find the right lights. He has a really nice budget!


----------



## caled0n (Aug 30, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> The problem with you looking at B&H and Adorama is that they're US based companies and most of their business comes from the US. If you want something and they don't have it on their site, try their sales person chat or call them up.



Working on trying to sort out the Adorama facts...


----------



## caled0n (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone else have some pros/cons on Lencarta vs Elinchrom,
except the prices of course.

Damn, one more option?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 30, 2011)

caled0n said:


> Anyone else have some pros/cons on Lencarta vs Elinchrom,
> except the prices of course.
> 
> Damn, one more option?



Lencarta 200 smart kit beat the Elincron D2 kit in a UK magazine a few months back, their battery flash system got great reveiws also they are plastic but seem strong. I'm probably the only one on here with Lencarta


----------



## caled0n (Sep 6, 2011)

OK, I finally decided to get the Elinchrom Style RX monolights, two 600W and one 300W.
Thanks for all help.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Woo-Hoo!!! Hope you really enjoy them. :thumbup:


----------



## MikesMultiMedia (Sep 14, 2011)

As my title says, I've used the Profoto D1 Air 500 lights (and powered up their modeling lights) out of the box with 240v. 

I've noticed one of the modeling lights is not working anymore.

But that is only one of four lights I have. 

I'm going to write to profoto and ask them if the D1 Air's multivoltage regulators take care of the voltage going to their modeling lights as well.

I can't imagine they will require us to swap out the modeling lights each time we leave the country, or have to use 240 volts.  That is just plain illogical if they advertise the lights as being "universal - take anywhere" and then in the foot notes - be sure to have two sets of modeling lights to swap out each time you go from 120 to 240.

Ha ha.  I'll see what they say, and I'm now curious as to why one of my modeling lights is not working now after only having a couple of months and with very limited use - literally only used the modeling lights 3-5 times at most (turning on to see their quality - I don't shoot with them that is why.

Anyone else have a chance to write to profoto about this?


----------

